# unilateral myringotomy/bilateral tubes



## GRANNAN (May 31, 2012)

trying to code for unilateral myringotomy and bilateral tubes for ASC facility.
would this be a bilateral myringotomy with tubes-69436-50 or just a unilateral on the right, since that was the only side an incision was made?

an anterior inferior quadrant radial myringotomy performed on the right.  serous fluid was suctioned from middle ear as soon as the incision was made followed by the placement of grommet T tube.  Attention was directed towrd the left side,  It was noted at the nonfunctional tube an almost mushrooming granulation tissue was growing out of the tube into the exteral auditory canal.  Once tube visualized, then alligator forceps were used to remove it.  serous fluid was suctioned from inside the middle ear follwed by the placement of the tube and otic drops.

thanks.


----------



## Thouvenel (Jun 27, 2012)

69436 should be used for both sides, even though a tube was removed, another was inserted in both ears.  Hope this isn't too late for your billing.


----------

